# New Website Online



## Stefan Schaub (Sep 12, 2010)

For those interested in German Shepherds and information about my trainings and breedings the new website is now online.

www.staatsmacht.com 

Under "videos" there is a lot of good videos of training


----------



## Terrasita Cuffie (Jun 8, 2008)

Nice website and dogs. Great to see the nice structure and descriptions of character as well as the working.


Terrasita


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Is this an ad ?? : )


----------



## James Degale (Jan 9, 2009)

Good luck Stefan


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> Is this an ad ?? : )


No! It's a notice.

DFrost


----------



## Eran Maschkowski (Jul 11, 2006)

hello Stefan,

are their any videos of "Terror"?

thanks.


----------



## Stefan Schaub (Sep 12, 2010)

Not yet, but we try to make somthing soon. It is not so easy with this dog


----------



## Dave Martin (Aug 11, 2010)

Excellent, Stefan. Love your breeding program and the website looks great. Best of luck in the future.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

I have a question for you, did you come here so you could be free of the German outcrossing silliness that they love to insist on ? 

For example, look at this pedigree

http://www.pedigreedatabase.com/german_shepherd_dog/dog.html?id=591292

That looks like some very smart breeding, except for that little idiot asko HA HA 

This is one of the reasons I started looking for GSD's in other places, I prefer a stacked deck so to speak either by breeding like that, or getting a dog from dogs that have done well in ringsport for generations.

There is no video of her, which sucks, so fix that please, and not a stupid bark and hold. : ) 

I am very confused as to why you would come here to the land of everyone is way way way too far away, when you could have stayed there and had access to all these different dogs. This is not a I hate you die die die post, it is a why here when you were so much closer to more dogs post, as well as a "can you please put up a video of this girl working so I can see if she coincides what her pedigree says to me. =D>


----------



## Terrasita Cuffie (Jun 8, 2008)

We all know what Jeff says about Asko. I'm curious with the breeding coming up to Kway are you breeding to the dog or the pedigree [not that Kway isn't a good dog] that produced the L litter click. 


Terrasita


----------



## Stefan Schaub (Sep 12, 2010)

@Jeff
There are more things in the world than dogs.

may be you find one day the way to me and we can train together.MIKE TOLD ME THAT YOU ARE A REAL NICE GUY.

@Terrasita
I know Kway from Germany and i worked some kids from him,but ifyou go in the Asko Linie than you need a female like Franka. With Ultra would that breed not work out.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

I am a real nice guy. However you didn't answer my question. 

I usually spend a lot of my time playing soccer. Currently I have this stupid plantar fasciitis and my feet are killing me most of the time. If I play, I don't get to walk afterwards.


----------



## Terrasita Cuffie (Jun 8, 2008)

Stefan Schaub said:


> @Jeff
> There are more things in the world than dogs.
> 
> may be you find one day the way to me and we can train together.MIKE TOLD ME THAT YOU ARE A REAL NICE GUY.
> ...


Other than Ultra already carries a dose of Asko, why wouldn't it work out.

Terrasita


----------



## Jeff Wright (Mar 10, 2011)

Stephan.
I tried to send you a message on your new site and it gave me the 404 deal.
What is a good email or phone number to contact you?


----------



## Stefan Schaub (Sep 12, 2010)

Ultra is not sozial enough!!her grandmother Assi,Franka and her Grandmother Orla have been real sozial,so you can go in that line.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Describe social. Lately we have been going over terminology, and many people have completely different ideas of what different terms mean.

I take not social as a dog that does not seek out the attention of strangers. Your definition sounds different, like she is aggressive.


----------



## Stefan Schaub (Sep 12, 2010)

You are right in this case I do not mean the same as you. She is not social with her food, giving her toys back, or with unknown people. She is a one person dog


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Here, that would be food aggressive, possesive of toys, and civil. LOL


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

When are you breeding her ??


----------



## Terrasita Cuffie (Jun 8, 2008)

Stefan Schaub said:


> You are right in this case I do not mean the same as you. She is not social with her food, giving her toys back, or with unknown people. She is a one person dog


So is she given to aggression with you over food, toys, etc. Have you been able to train or convince her that their your toys, food.T


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

The couple of Kway pups I've seen are small, very fast and crazy ball drive.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Jeff Wright said:


> Stephan.
> I tried to send you a message on your new site and it gave me the 404 deal.
> What is a good email or phone number to contact you?


First off...Spelling his name correctly would be a start, and they have this thing on here called Private Messaging...


Stefan,

It is good to have you on here...

There is a big difference in terms with many people, I would use the term 
"socially aggressive" to describe the trait of not being accepting and aggressive towards strangers.

I think that "civil" would mean that the dog has no problems biting an actual person instead of training equipment. But I would not say a civil dog, is automatically a-social, or socially aggressive...I have met many civil dogs that are social...

It is a term thing for sure...


----------



## Terrasita Cuffie (Jun 8, 2008)

Joby Becker said:


> First off...Spelling his name correctly would be a start, and they have this thing on here called Private Messaging...
> 
> 
> Stefan,
> ...


So Joby is that socially aggressive if challenged or bite any person they don't know, without provocation. What's the difference between that and fear. For Stephan I would ask if it were manageable or is this a bitch you always have to watch in public. What provokes her? As for Franka and the bitches behind her, how would you describe their sense of territoriality and or innate pack guard---including the handler outside of any sport context.T


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

Terrasita Cuffie said:


> So Joby is that socially aggressive if challenged or bite any person they don't know, without provocation. What's the difference between that and fear. For Stephan I would ask if it were manageable or is this a bitch you always have to watch in public. What provokes her? As for Franka and the bitches behind her, how would you describe their sense of territoriality and or innate pack guard---including the handler outside of any sport context.T


You and so many others here are just anal when it comes to dogs, everything has to fit within your narrow definition within an even larger dictionary of terms that no 2 people can agree on.

As far as I can see, not many people here are superheros so cut the shit and try to be realistic about things, why would you even care about Franka and the bitches behind her ?


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Quote: There is a big difference in terms with many people, I would use the term 
"socially aggressive" to describe the trait of not being accepting and aggressive towards strangers.

I think that "civil" would mean that the dog has no problems biting an actual person instead of training equipment. But I would not say a civil dog, is automatically a-social, or socially aggressive...I have met many civil dogs that are social...

Yes, of course, it all makes sense now.

Why in the **** would anyone care what your definition of anything be ? You have done................ oh thats right, **** all. Now sit down, eyes front, mouth shut, fingers away from the keyboard. Just read.

Everyone is a dog trainer. Just ask Joby.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> Quote: There is a big difference in terms with many people, I would use the term
> "socially aggressive" to describe the trait of not being accepting and aggressive towards strangers.
> 
> I think that "civil" would mean that the dog has no problems biting an actual person instead of training equipment. But I would not say a civil dog, is automatically a-social, or socially aggressive...I have met many civil dogs that are social...
> ...


yes Jeff, I am the only person that would use the term socially aggressive.. and you are right every civil dog is aggressive...HA HA...

You dont have to be a dog trainer or do anything to see the difference, if those terms are used...


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

pm sent Terrasita...


----------



## Terrasita Cuffie (Jun 8, 2008)

Gerry Grimwood said:


> You and so many others here are just anal when it comes to dogs, everything has to fit within your narrow definition within an even larger dictionary of terms that no 2 people can agree on.
> 
> As far as I can see, not many people here are superheros so cut the shit and try to be realistic about things, why would you even care about Franka and the bitches behind her ?


I see you have joined the gifted bunch. MAYBE for the first time I see someone discussing the dog's character instead of fast, bite hard etc. MAYBE after seeing the description on the website, I finally see a description of the dogs that I have had. MAYBE I don't want to jump to friggin conclusions and I want to understand the scope of the dog. MAYBE once upon a time in my life I had an Ultra--absent any aggression towards me but definitely a one person dog and it wasn't because of fear. MAYBE I think in a lot of ways we've lost territoriality and intrinsic guard of pack/handler in the name of spun up prey drive for the look good points. Ohhhhh, and low and behold he also ventured into discussing certain pedigree characteristics. When does that happen on here. He indicates that its best given Asko's line to take a social bitch to it. Perhaps he doesn't want to double on asocial. But I can PM Stephan about his dogs so we don't have another thread with you guys jumping to defense and anal fixations.

T


----------



## Jim Nash (Mar 30, 2006)

Terrasita Cuffie said:


> I see you have joined the gifted bunch. MAYBE for the first time I see someone discussing the dog's character instead of fast, bite hard etc. MAYBE after seeing the description on the website, I finally see a description of the dogs that I have had. MAYBE I don't want to jump to friggin conclusions and I want to understand the scope of the dog. MAYBE once upon a time in my life I had an Ultra--absent any aggression towards me but definitely a one person dog and it wasn't because of fear. MAYBE I think in a lot of ways we've lost territoriality and intrinsic guard of pack/handler in the name of spun up prey drive for the look good points. Ohhhhh, and low and behold he also ventured into discussing certain pedigree characteristics. When does that happen on here. He indicates that its best given Asko's line to take a social bitch to it. Perhaps he doesn't want to double on asocial. But I can PM Stephan about his dogs so we don't have another thread with you guys jumping to defense and anal fixations.
> 
> T


Too late . But thanks . I had aten a lot of cheese lately and was feeling kind of bound up . The "intrinsic guard of pack/handler" thing made it all better . Thanks again .


----------



## Terrasita Cuffie (Jun 8, 2008)

Jim Nash said:


> Too late . But thanks . I had aten a lot of cheese lately and was feeling kind of bound up . The "intrinsic guard of pack/handler" thing made it all better . Thanks again .


Yeah, I figured you'd be on cue with your bathroom habits, but really, Stephan's repsonse on this is most important. You gotta start one of those online "simple" dictionaries. 


T


----------



## Jim Nash (Mar 30, 2006)

Terrasita Cuffie said:


> Yeah, I figured you'd be on cue with your bathroom habits, but really, Stephan's repsonse on this is most important. You gotta start one of those online "simple" dictionaries.
> 
> 
> T


Well that's because you are such a great internet trainer . You have me trained just like Pavlov's dog . Much like said dog salivating at the sound of the bell I have to have bowel movements at the sight of your verbosity .


----------



## Terrasita Cuffie (Jun 8, 2008)

Jim Nash said:


> Well that's because you are such a great internet trainer . You have me trained just like Pavlov's dog . Much like said dog salivating at the sound of the bell I have to have bowel movements at the sight of your verbosity .


Nahhhh, I think it relates to your anal issues. You just can't let it go. Thread after thread, here you come. Like I said, you could always just not read but you must be addicted to the bowel movements. 


T


----------



## Jim Nash (Mar 30, 2006)

Terrasita Cuffie said:


> Nahhhh, I think it relates to your anal issues. You just can't let it go. Thread after thread, here you come. Like I said, you could always just not read but you must be addicted to the bowel movements.
> 
> 
> T


But I like to read T and your posts are such good humor I can't help but reply . There's some meaning to all the poop talk you just keep missing it .


----------



## Terrasita Cuffie (Jun 8, 2008)

Jim Nash said:


> But I like to read T and your posts are such good humor I can't help but reply . There's some meaning to all the poop talk you just keep missing it .


 
Naahhhhh, other than you may have some personal issues, I don't think there is any deep meaning at all. But you can flush now. I gotta go PM Stephan where I can get verbose and specific and talk dogs and pedigrees. 

T


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Jim, I have dropped quite a few terrasitas off at the pool as well. And, she does make me want to take a shit.

It is the bla bla bla bla bla bla bla herding bla bla bla bla bla bla found bla bla bla bla bla bla dog bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bal herding bla bla bla bla bla That does it to me.

She needs to show her work and not bla bla BLA ALL THE TIME.

However, between her, and morning coffee, I am regular as clockwork.


----------



## Terrasita Cuffie (Jun 8, 2008)

Ahhhhhhh, you thought he needed a buddy---how sweet.


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

If there are any more comments on the new website, they can start here. Anything else must mean there are no more website comments.

DFrost


----------

